# Trade from Pokemon R/B/Y Rom to Actual Cartridge?



## djjomon (Jan 15, 2013)

Simply put, is this possible? Though I didn't actually expect it to work, I tried trading with a Pokemon Red Goomba compilation file on a EZ Flash V 3in1, stored in NOR, with a real cart. That obviously didn't work.

What would work/is this possible?


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 15, 2013)

that will never work, goomba(color) runs on gba mode while the real cart runs on native gb(c) mode, the protocol the link cable uses is different between these modes, said that is impossible to make goomba(color) communicate with real gb(c) mode.


----------



## djjomon (Jan 15, 2013)

That's what I figured. Do you know what would/could work though?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 15, 2013)

A GBC flash cart or a method to rip GB/GBC saves to play with in an emulator (no$gmb had preliminary support but pokemon was a pain depending on a few things, I did read one of the other GB/GBC emulators had a measure of support but did not bother to read up) are your only options to do it legitimately. Cheats/exploits/glitches on the other hand should be somewhat more possible- http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/List_of_glitches_in_Generation_I

GBC flash carts are possible to get your hands on still but they are very annoying to use if you are used to modern devices (they are not built with multiple ROM support in mind so much as little sound DJ/LSDJ support), quite expensive and generally usually only sought be people with a good reason to have one. Save rippers are less common but not that hard to build if you can swing a soldering iron (and program a programmable chip)- http://www.ziegler.desaign.de/readplus.htm has a basic design (albeit one that uses some more exotic parts and methods to do the job "properly" and if you get more than a couple of pages into http://hackaday.com/category/nintendo-gameboy-hacks/ you should find some other options using more common parts that might be dubbed overkill but that you can buy in many places.


----------



## maxd (Jan 25, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> A GBC flash cart or a method to rip GB/GBC saves to play with in an emulator (no$gmb had preliminary support but pokemon was a pain depending on a few things, I did read one of the other GB/GBC emulators had a measure of support but did not bother to read up) are your only options to do it legitimately. Cheats/exploits/glitches on the other hand should be somewhat more possible- http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/List_of_glitches_in_Generation_I
> 
> GBC flash carts are possible to get your hands on still but they are very annoying to use if you are used to modern devices (they are not built with multiple ROM support in mind so much as little sound DJ/LSDJ support), quite expensive and generally usually only sought be people with a good reason to have one. Save rippers are less common but not that hard to build if you can swing a soldering iron (and program a programmable chip)- http://www.ziegler.desaign.de/readplus.htm has a basic design (albeit one that uses some more exotic parts and methods to do the job "properly" and if you get more than a couple of pages into http://hackaday.com/category/nintendo-gameboy-hacks/ you should find some other options using more common parts that might be dubbed overkill but that you can buy in many places.


 
Most of the links and methods you posted would have been relevant 4 or 5 years ago, but the Gameboy flashcartridge scene has come quite far since 2008. There is a WIDE variety of options, such as using an EMS USB cart and flashing the ROM and save to it (USB model can be obtained here http://store.kitsch-bent.com/product/usb-64m-smart-card for $40 USD or so with shipping). It's a multi-paged cartridge that has multiple ROM support, and LSDJ runs on it just as simply as any other game that is less than 32 megabits in size. Other cartridges exist, such as the single-ROM USB Bleep Bloop cartridge (long out of production now) and the new $100 (and pretty hard to acquire since batches sell out in 15 minutes after posting) Drag'n'Derp USB cartridge (uses FRAM instead of a save battery, never loses power in our lifetime, driverless for drag'n'drop-ability).

For you, I would recommend the cost-effective and multiROM ready EMS 64 cart from the kitsch-bent store. The Drag'n'Derp cart was build for people like myself who use LSDJ and do not want to lose the songs we write due to bad save batteries (LSDJ drains save batteries much faster than commercial game images because it is always shuffling song data through the save file and re-saving). Like Pokemon saves, LSDJ saves cannot be recovered when the battery runs dry. Artists have lost entire albums due to this, and the Drag'n'Derp was made specifically to remedy this (being driverless just helps bring the cartridge into the 21st century, in terms of inter-operating system compatibility, and is not the main focus of the cartridge's design).

Using the EMS cart you have two options: you can either trade your Pokemon over to another game (using a link cable, second Gameboy, etc) or you can buy a Megamemory card (about $15 in some stores http://www.amazon.com/MEGA-MEMORY-CARD-Game-Boy-Color/dp/B00002R108 ) and do the following:
1) back up save from EMS cartridge
2) flash to commercial game
3) enjoy

However - the megamemory card does not work on the original Gameboy (DMG) model, only devices newer than the Gameboy Pocket. How you choose to transfer the Pokemon (and determine if it is worth your time and money) is up to you. PM me if you would like me to walk you through it on Skype or through some other messenger if you decide to go through with it!  I've used this method to back up all of my original games to the PC and transfer save files (for things like Nuzlocke runs) quite often without fail.


----------

